# Newbie from Mendocino County



## MChick (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi to all. I just got my first bow in about 40 years. Picked up a nice Jennings Carbon Extreme, 29" 65#. For now I just want to learn how to aim and shoot this without killing anybody or my dogs. Turkeys are on the list for later on.
I figure a good release is in order, and take it from there. A few arrows would probably be on my short list as well.
Any suggestions on a release? Should I use a wrist strap, loop? What is best for beginners? Will hay bales be adequate for a target back, or will modern arrows plow right through it?
Any advice for a newbie with no mentor around would be appreciated.


----------



## John C (Dec 6, 2010)

Welcome!!:welcomesign:

As far as wrist strap, personal choice with a lot of options, A bail of hay will not work well with "todays" bows very well. I would pick up a good target from one of the box stores. Proberly run ya about 40-60 bucks. Safety first, enjoyment second. Welcome agian.


----------



## ched (Jan 11, 2011)

:welcomesign::welcomesign: 
For a beginner I would recommend a wrist strap version like a scott release and your arrows there r tons of choices out there. Being new I would probably go with some gold tips carbons, just because there a little cheaper but or great arrows. So if you sink one in the ground not that big of a loss.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT. Haybales are good and cheap but after after awhile arrows will start to go through it. Take a look at my Big green FP Target Evaluation.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1466490&p=1060600978#post1060600978


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Mchick.


----------



## MChick (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I will pick up a release and some arrows tomorrow, then figure out the target. I kind of figured hay would be very limited for modern (if my Jennings is considered modern) rig. Luckily I have over 10 acres of hills here to play on, so finding a spot with hill behind the target will be easy. 
Now if the damn turkeys will stay out of the way while I shoot...


----------



## ryan1127 (Feb 22, 2011)

:welcome: 2 AT


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## jutt tausif (Apr 16, 2011)

Picked up a nice Jennings Carbon Extreme, 29" 65#. For now I just want to learn how to aim and shoot this without killing anybody or my dogs. Turkeys are on the list for later on.
I figure a good release is in order, and take it from there. A few arrows would probably be on my short list as well.
Any suggestions on a release? Should I use a wrist strap, loop? What is best for beginners? Will hay bales be adequate for a target back, or will modern arrows plow right through it?some arrows tomorrow, then figure out the target. I kind of figured hay would be very limited for modern (if my Jennings is considered modern) rig. Luckily I have over 10 acres of hills here to play on, so finding a spot with hill behind the target will be easy.
Now if the damn turkeys will stay out of the way while I shoot.


----------

